

A one-handed keyboard for the lazy - garret
http://blag.xkcd.com/2007/08/14/mirrorboard-a-one-handed-keyboard-layout-for-the-lazy/

======
eru
Just learn Dvorak. It's not that difficult. Give yourself a month to adopt.
(And yes, you do not unlearn to type on a querty keyboard - you just don't
want to.)

